
Warning over watermelon-sized pine cones - voodoochilo
http://www.abc.net.au/news/2012-03-02/warning-issued-over-giant-pine-cones/3864430
======
verelo
haha i saw this earlier today, intense! Not going to lie...Australia has a
bunch of unusual plants and animals, but 10kg pine cones is a new thing to me.
I would love to understand why these are so big, from a botanical point of
view.

When i was a kid growing up in NSW, Australia i once got a massive thorn from
a tree stuck in my arm...the trees in Australia are out to get you. LOOK OUT!

~~~
voodoochilo
...quite a continent:)

